# 240sx with skyline tails?



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

hey i need some help on deciding if this would look cool. an idea of mine that i thought up one day was what if i took out the right and left brake lights and replaced them with R34 tails but make it so the larger circle's are on the inside. and im pretty sure i could do it since it would just be connecting the wires right then maybe adding or cutting a little bit on the body. and if you could get me some good deals that would be awesome.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

there are kits that people habe "oneline" they look gay, and i don't think it would look nice with R34 either..don't hate, u asked for my opinion.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

where can i see come pics of it done?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

search on these forums.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you'd be better off trying to stick a set of R32 tails on a S13 coupe. at least it'll be less of a hassle. i'll go ahead and asked the obvious...why R43 tails and not the Kouki tails? they're cheaper and a lot easier to install. i for one would rather just get a set of like 91 180sx tails, the ones that look the same as a 240 hatch, just with 180sx and different reflectors.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

the reason im not going with kouki tails is because its done so often and i wanna do something kinda different and what other tails to use then the almighty skylines? and the R34's because the circles are different sizes so it would still look like the stock tails how they get bigger the closer they come to the garnish.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why not buy a performance part?


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

i want to work on my car in this order... Exterior interior engine since i wanna do an RB swap hopefully by the time i get out of school i will have most of it done then i can start my shop and then have plenty of money torward decking out the RB


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

have u looked into the sleepy eyes for ur headlights. those are big


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

i got plans for an S15 front end conversion. you should know that.. after all remember im the one who "Lost the bandwith" that one day remember?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahahah


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

Maybe I don't get it, but why not just swap on some 94-96 180SX tail lights on there? Pretty rare, and they look great. And why spend money on heavy body kits, subs and a multi colored interior when you could be putting that money towards a CA18DET or a SR20DET or turboing the KA? Maybe its just me, but I'll take going fast over looking good any day.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

emmm ur "94-96 180sx tailights" are exactly the same as the 240's

infact 94-96 isn't even a 180sx, since they went all coupes they were silvias....


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

The 180 was in production for a few years alongside the Silvia in Japan due to its popularity and get a slight refreshening. See these lights:http://www.srswap.com/pics/gallery/white_c.htm
Those are the 94-96's I'm talking about.
On the bottom of this page:http://www.srswap.com/html/gallery/jeffs90.htm 
you can see the original lights.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i see a red X


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

I changed it now.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the S14 was 95-98
i belive the last 180sx was made in 95 or 96. (might even be 94 but i'mt alking about japan) those lights were already talked about in in an ealier post.he already answered it too



> the reason im not going with kouki tails is because its done so often and i wanna do something kinda differant


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well using the info on my good friend Vspec it doesn't say anyting about the 180 being furthured past the year or 94 so ur talking about the S13 not S14, because s14's were only coupes


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

The 180SX that was produced from 94-96 was the S13 chassis still. Here's what I found 
"E5 is from a 94-96 180sx black top 5 speed"
http://sr20det.nismo.org/srtech.htm
Halfway down the page. And yes the S14 was only a coupe. There was no S14 180.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the 180sx was made till 1998 in japan. it still used the S13 chassis cause it was one of the best selling cars nissan made. those lights are on the 96+ years i believe.the 96+ models had a minor face change with some different body work.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

megaseth said:


> *the 180sx was made till 1998 in japan. *


i was just about to say that.. i really should add that info to my sticky..


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

89-90: coochi or sumthin-first body style of a car
91-95:zenki-second body style of a car
96-98:kouki-last body style

*if that helps with the tail light confusion*


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

lol, chuki not coohi. hahah. yeah, that clears up a lot for people who are confused. i dont think the chuki and zenki tails we're that much different. i'd liek to get a set of zenki 180sx tails cause they're cheaper and its not the norm.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

get teh sport compact car magazine, august 2003, volume 15. no. 8. this magazine has 240sx with skyline r32 tails, s13 front. i would put it on my scanner but somethings wrong wit it.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

megaseth said:


> *lol, chuki not coohi. hahah. yeah, that clears up a lot for people who are confused. i dont think the chuki and zenki tails we're that much different. i'd liek to get a set of zenki 180sx tails cause they're cheaper and its not the norm. *


lol, yea thats what i meant. i just remembered it in math too!!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The kouki 180sx type x taillight.....yuuum!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

no no no, not type X. they all had those. the type X was a trim level. it came with a factory body kit and different rims. and the type x spoiler, again came on all the 96-98 180sxes


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

wasnt type x like an option offered by factory nissan in japan?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, its like J, Q, K, and A. it was just a factory trim option.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this is off topic now =/


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

not really...its like an exploration of different items....



ok so what! u should talk kevin...haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm trying to prove that i can be a moderator  

now get back on topic before i hijack this thread.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

yeah ive been thinkin that for a while.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i tried to keep it on topic


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

ok this is off topic but damn two threads in a row i need to get a life... or find somebody to hire me..


----------

